# 7mm Rem Mag/7mm-08 ammo for sale



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

I am selling a fair amount of ammo that I no longer need. I have averaged the prices based on the price per round on MidwayUSA.

What I have available is the following:

-5 boxes of discontinued Hornady Custom 139gr BTSP in 7mm Rem Mag. I am asking *$30/box*. If all boxes are purchased together (which I would prefer), I will throw in a partial box of 13 rounds of Hornady American Whitetail 139gr Interlock.

-3 boxes of Federal Fusion 140gr in 7mm-08. I fired 2 rounds to test it in my rifle so there are 58 rounds total. I would like *$75* for all of it.

-1 partial and 1 full box of Hornady American Whitetail 139gr Interlock in 7mm-08, 30 rounds total. I would like to sell these along with another full box of Remington Core-Lokt 140gr 7mm-08. I'm asking *$50* for 50 rounds total.

I'm not on here often so text is the best way to get hold of me. Josh 801-755-two-three-seven-nine

Edit: Whoops, totally posted this in the wrong forum. Can an admin move this to the Trading Post for me?


----------

